# Beautiful pictures of womens machinist at IIWW



## cascao (Jun 13, 2013)

Just foud this pictures surfing around. Doesn't know if it was posted before.


----------



## pdentrem (Jun 13, 2013)

I wish there was more of the wartime stuff available.

Maybe Bill Gruby could get some tips on making radial engines from these girls!
Pierre


----------



## cascao (Jun 13, 2013)

There an amazing milling attachment in the first picture.


----------



## fastback (Jun 13, 2013)

My Mom told me she did some lathe work during the war effort.  She just can't remember exactly what, she is 91 now.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jun 13, 2013)

cascao said:


> There an amazing milling attachment in the first picture.



 No attachments there, that is the machine. Its name escapes me but I will think of it.

 "Billy G"

 Nice touch Pierre. :lmao:


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 13, 2013)

I had found a few old pics before on this topic:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...o-not-what-you-are-thinking!)?highlight=women


----------



## Ben (Jun 13, 2013)

Oi Cascao,

Sempre gosto de ver meninas trabalhando.
Um abraco de NY!

Ben

(Hey Cascao,

I always like seeing ladies working)


----------



## dickr (Jun 13, 2013)

Bet ya that's one of the main reasons those B-17s flew even under the worst of conditions along with many others. Great pictures along with Tonys.
dickr


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jun 13, 2013)

Those pictures came from this site! http://www.shorpy.com/      Knock yourselves out guys I challenge any of you to go to that site and not lose at least an hour looking around over there!


----------



## Ray C (Jun 13, 2013)

Great pics...  My mother worked at the torpedo factory in Melrose Pk, Illinois.  -Final assembly of detonators.  Her brother was in the Navy on a battleship.  -Vested interest in doing a good job on two accounts.  She went back to being a school teacher and librarian after the war.  I recall she said over 70% of the employees were female at that plant.  -Never had an explosion.  Good job!


Ray


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah, Shorpy is a great site to spend some time. Pictures from everywhere, every time, and any subject. An hour? psssshhhh.......several!


----------



## Cheeseking (Jun 14, 2013)

Shorpys is an awesome site for sure.  The 2nd pic girl with yellow hat been my screen saver for several years.   The kodachromes are stunning.


----------

